# My very first grow/CFL grow



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey everyone whats up?

This is my very first grow. I used MiracleGro Moisture Control for the soil. I used a 18" Fluorescent til they sprouted. Then about a week after letting them grow I got more lights. I added 2 of these 47452 - Features & Photos - GE Home Lighting Products
and 1 that is like that but are 6500k 1600 lumens at 26 watts. I also have 2 100 watt reveals but those are going to be replaced with 2 of the 6500k ones. I plan on adding 1 more of each that i listed above. So all together I will have 6, one of each on each plant. That will be a total almost 13000 lumens at 203 watts. I have a humidifer that gets it up to 60% humidity. I also have a nice fan that blows them around pretty good. I have a temp/hygro meter works real good got it at wal-mart for 10 bucks or so. I think thats about it. If you have any questions or comments just post it up.

Here are a bunch of pics of my plants and grow room

Grow Room





SideView of them all





My best plant















My second best plant










Now my one that is kinda sick looking










Its all cracked on the left side there. Im not real sure whats doin it but its the only one doin it. Oh well I still have 2 really healthy plants.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2007)

damn..ur plants are killing mine as far as height..but how high are you're lights from the tops of the plants? you might need to move the lights a little lower to stop the stretching..and do you have a fan on them? but they look really good for a week!! keep it up im gonna keep a close eye on this one..
pz


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha na its be more like 2 weeks since they sprouted. I just transplated them like 3 days ago i think. At first when they sprouted I didnt have enough light so they got pretty tall. I do have a fan it blows them around pretty good.


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

do you have names for those plants?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Unfortanly I do not know what it is. I got the seeds out of many random seeds I had saved.


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

what i meant was "did you give your plants names?" eg. sandra, barbie, val, mary jane.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 4, 2007)

rig some kind of reflector for those bulbs. coat hanger and foil if you got it. the sick one (if you can call it that), looks like heat damage. maybe from that side lamp you could do without, if you had a reflector? wasting a lot of energy there.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Hahaha ok I get what you mean. Na I havent just the sick one I call it retard all the time. Cause its like really tall not has many leaves as the others pretty much its just growing retarded. I dont even know what to call them. Ill have to think about it.


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

you might want to put up a piece of cardboard or something like this.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats a pretty good idea. What else could i use besides foil cause i heard that creates hot spots. And also that would total block my fan but im sure i could figure outsomething cause my fan hangs on the left side you just cant see it.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 4, 2007)

no hotspots with cfls. if you think it a problem just lower the hanging fan.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Thats a pretty good idea. What else could i use besides foil cause i heard that creates hot spots. And also that would total block my fan but im sure i could figure outsomething cause my fan hangs on the left side you just cant see it.


You could reflect even more light if u put some white posterboards to reflect the light more.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey thanks thats a pretty good idea. For now im gonna get 3 more lights. 2 of the 6500k and 1 of the 2700k and add those in there so hopefully that will help them out.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Just had a quick question. When the leaves stand almost straight up in the air what does that mean. I was thinking that its just spreading the leaves out to absorb as much light as possible.

Here are some pics


----------



## Godkas (Mar 4, 2007)

Move your lights closer. like 3 inches from your tallest plant.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

They are already 3-4 inchs from my plant. The pic above is just really close so it looks further. Thanks though


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just looks like thier getting good strong light


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Yea thats what I was thinking. Like they are just optimizing themselves for the most light.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 4, 2007)

I always see this with my out door plants on very sunny days


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

hmmm intersting, thats good to know. I really didnt think it was a problem. I was just like god damn thats crazy gotta take a pic and post it hahaha.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everyone quick update. My plants looked good when I woke up this morning. The sick one looks the same if not a little better. It got down to 70f lastnight in my grow room and 70% humidity. Overall they look good and are still growing very well. Does anyone have any idea when I should start to feed them nutes. Im about 2 1/2 weeks into it now.


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 5, 2007)

Mylar. It's what is widely used. Fairly cheap too - about $15 for 50'.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok yea I went to like Home Depot lookin for that and everyone said that they didnt have it. So where could i pick some mylar up at.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 5, 2007)

Well everything looks pretty good. The so called sick one looks pretty good. There is a new set of leafs coming in and they look great. Ill take pics of them all late tonight and post them up. I would still like to know if anyone knows of when i should start feeding them nutes and/or ferts. Thanks peace


----------



## olietrendkill (Mar 5, 2007)

you can get a cheap mylar replacement from pretty much anywhere that sells gift wrap, just look on the other side of it from the design, and its nice and shiny


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 5, 2007)

Alright thanks dude ill have to check that out. So a little update, I got some more lights. I have a total of 7 lights. Ive got 5 6500k 1600 lumens 26 watts CFL"S. Ive also got 2 2700k 2700 lumens 42 watts CFL's. Grand total of 13400 lumens at 214 watts. I hope this will be enough for now (im sure ill add more in a couple of weeks). I also bought some MiracleGro Ferts that is 24-8-16 im just using like maybe half dose right now. Ok time for pics


The lights





My best plant










My second best










Nice side shot of all 3





My nutes


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just a little update. Everything looks good in the grow room today. I think the plants love the new lights. I forgot to add that I got a Moisture Meter from wal-mart for 5 bucks. Anyways everything is going great and I cant wait til they start to bud whenever that will be.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 7, 2007)

What up everyone,

Everything seems to be going real good. The plants are growing nicely now. Ive taken high res pics that will be posted. All of the plants are getting their 3rd and 4th set of leaves. There are a few spots that are a little discolored but they are very small execpt for the one that was sick. The sick one looks good its growing new sets of leaves that look great. My best is growing its 4th set of leaves. One of them kinda smells like bud. I guess thats about it here are the pics. Enjoy!!

My Grow Room

My Best 


Second best


The "sick" one


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice plants, there looking very nice.. 



p.s. Have a happy grow : )


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Im trying to. It aint easy when you dont know what to expect.


----------



## cho0b (Mar 7, 2007)

I think you should move the lights even a bit closer to the top of the plants than they are now. 
Maybe 2-4 inches max from the top of the plants to the bottom of the lights.
With CFLs a good rule of thumb is if you can put your hand between the light and your plant and your hand doesn't get burned then you're fine.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 7, 2007)

Trust me dude they are already 2-3 inchs from the tops of the plants. Yes I have measured to see also. Thanks though


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2007)

they look really good. you have a nice camera also, how many megapixels is it?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 7, 2007)

Its pretty old but its still good. Its a 2 mp fujifilm finepx a205. Thanks


----------



## cho0b (Mar 8, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Trust me dude they are already 2-3 inchs from the tops of the plants. Yes I have measured to see also. Thanks though


...Judging from this image, they look about a 5-6 inches away from the tops of the plants. Have you moved them down since then? You can tell that they are too far away because your plants are stretching so much. Just look at the plant on the far left of the picture. The plants look good, I'm just lookin' out for ya.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea that one stretched more then any of them. When I first started I didnt have near enough light. I had like 1 18"inch flor and that was like it. So it did stretch alot (I call it the retard). Anyways its my first so its all trail and error right now. Trust me though they are only 2-3 inchs away from the plant.


----------



## battosai (Mar 8, 2007)

its looking really nice.. did u consider hanging a piece of reflector behind and above it? it would increase your light. good luck with this


----------



## morp (Mar 8, 2007)

reflector on far wall at lest would really help the 'tard


----------



## cho0b (Mar 8, 2007)

Got any wind blowing on them? The stems will really appreciate some air flow.

And I agree with the other guys; you should go to a store that carries wrapping paper and find mylar wrapping paper. It's very cheap and very reflective.
Perhaps you could find a cardboard box and fashion it around your grow area. Put some holes up top for the lights to come in and line the inside with the mylar wrap I mentioned.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea I have a fan its on the left side. The plants are on the right side. Yea I want mylar just cant find it. Im still trying to figure out what I wanna do in my grow room. Lastnight my plants looked like they were depressed. Every leaf on every plant was saggin. I think it was cause I had watered them and they got to heavy. They look beter now though. Thanks for the help guys.

Here is a pic of my best plant lastnight


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 8, 2007)

there looking very nice


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks dude Im trying to figure all this shat out. I hope I get all the way to harvest.


----------



## cho0b (Mar 8, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Yea I have a fan its on the left side. The plants are on the right side. Yea I want mylar just cant find it. Im still trying to figure out what I wanna do in my grow room. Lastnight my plants looked like they were depressed. Every leaf on every plant was saggin. I think it was cause I had watered them and they got to heavy. They look beter now though. Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Here is a pic of my best plant night


I think droopiness is caused by lack of water. When they curl upwards it is too much water. 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I had watered them like 6-7 hours before that and they looked great. After I watered them like 6-7 hours later they looked like that.


----------



## morp (Mar 8, 2007)

i just transplanted my largest veg to a bigger container and over watered accidently. same droopin as you got.. rar. typical. be okay in a few hours with a pinch more heat...


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea guess ill just have to be more careful.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey whats up everyone

Well everyting is going good still. Im gonna take pics tonight and post them up. I would have had them yesterday but this website is crazy sometimes. The plants look pretty good. They are getting big and full.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey whats up everyone

I know its been a while but sorry im a stoner bum what else can I say. Anyways my plants are doin pretty good. I have added more lights. I now have 21700 lumens at 344 watts. I have a mix of 6500k and 2700k more of the 6500k though. There are a few spots on them here and there but so far nothing to worry about. I transplanted them into 10 inch pots and used organic soil to fill them up. I guess thats about it here are some pics


A pic of all 3 plants

A pic of all the lights

The "best" plant

The "second" best plant

The "sick" plant


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 15, 2007)

plants look really good CT..how old are they now?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 15, 2007)

I think they are getting close to a month now probaly like 25 days now. I think im gonna flower on the 45th day. Im still now sure though.


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Mar 15, 2007)

great work man. those are looking beautiful


----------



## CellZero (Mar 17, 2007)

Very good mister claytronics.... very good.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 17, 2007)

One small thing... Cfls such as the ones in your picture do most of their light emitting from the SIDE so turning the bulbs so the side faces the most of the plant, and adding a reflector (a tin can which is awesome but not my idea) on each bulb to reflect and direct the light at the plant. they should stretch a bit less as in this pic of a plant with the reflectors but some strains do that anyway. That is a 15 inch diameter planter in that pic.








But keep up the good work!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 17, 2007)

Well the pic you have on there isnt working. I think i understand what you are saying. Unfortantly there really isnt enough room for anything like that. What I want to do is like make a little room around all my stuff with some black & white poly. I just have to find some that is cheap. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I just got done changeing things up. Everything is on the floor now so I have more room. Here are some pics.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 17, 2007)

Just FYI, CFLs emit most of their light sideways, not from the top or front as Incandesants. If you place an individual reflector on each bulb, you will be directing more light onto the plants instead of lighting the rest of your grow room needlessly. Suggestion... Tin cans cut up so they wrap arround lightbulbs and direct light to the plant. Secure with electrical tape. As you can see from the pic reflectivity is very good, I had to manipulate the lighting just so it would not keep ruining the pictures with the reflection of light


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 17, 2007)

Cool dude I get what you are sayin. Thanks


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok im gonna get 5 cans for the front ones. Also dude you might want to take that pic down cause I can see someones diploma or whatever it is in the background.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 17, 2007)

You are quite welcome. and Just want to say that the lights could do better if you patterned them sideways |^|v|^| alternating directions after adding the reflectors. Mine seems to work very very well.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes but the College name and the persons name can not be seen. Also it is a picture of a Tin Can is Tin can sculpture illegal now? LOL


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 17, 2007)

Hahaha yea I guess your right. I was just lookin out for ya.


----------



## cyphercrash (Mar 17, 2007)

A Great Big Thank You


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 18, 2007)

OK so I did the can thing. I think its helping a little bit more and it kinda looks cool. Thanks for that bit of info. Here are some pics.


----------



## btt (Mar 18, 2007)

Miller Lite.

Ew! 

LOL

Looks good!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha not my cans got them from a friend. My choice would have been "Bud" light.


----------



## dew-b (Mar 18, 2007)

you want to get yourlights about1-2'' from your plants or they will stretch a lot.then they won't beableto hold there self up.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea, yea I know Ive been told that many times now. Thanks though


----------



## greenbeast (Mar 18, 2007)

You Can Keep Your CFL'S Anywhere From 2"-6" Without Any Major Stretching. 

Trust Me On That!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea I know I dont really have any stretching. That one is just taller then the others cause I think its a diff. strain.


----------



## chunk (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like your grow is doing really well. Pretty cool seeing a seed grow, isn't it? Out of curiosity, what strain are you growing? Also, how much did the lights set you back? (USD)


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 20, 2007)

They are bagseed, just some seeds from some sack. On the lights alone I would say maybe 60 bucks.


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 21, 2007)

They look quite 'sativa', if that makes sense - leggy and with quite thin leaves. What was the smoke like from the baggie you got em in?


----------



## CellZero (Mar 21, 2007)

It was crap...


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 21, 2007)

It was just some schwag.


----------



## lisa1486 (Mar 21, 2007)

your plants are looking good...keep it up


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey everyone hows it goin. Ok so the plants are still doing good. So my best one is still my best but the other 2 have switch places. The retard plant it now looks very healthy and very big. While the second place one seems to have slowed growth alot. I water them alot now about 600ml each every other day. Im not using any nutes at the moment. I have added some nutes in the past but stop cause I think they were getting nut burn. Still on the same light cycle. I topped the very tall one and there is new stuff growing out the top now. So im gonna let them grow a little bit more and in about 2-3 more weeks im gonna flower them. Well here are some pics.

My best



The tall one "the retard"


This is where I topped it


The "second" best plant


----------



## jokersmoker (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice pics mate! They're gonna be some huge plants!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

God I hope so!!!!!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is wrong with these leaves. Notice how the top set is all wavy.


----------



## espskillz (Mar 22, 2007)

niice grow. its my first time using cfls too im about 2 weeks in and am excited to see if mine come out lookin as good as yours. i hope i cant get myself to wait to flower as long as you did.

good luck ( even tho it seems you dont need it)


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

Its not to hard dude. Its taken me a month to get this far and I love how they look. Im still deciding if im gonna flower on april 7 or 14th.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone have any Idea about my question about 3 post back?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone hello hello guess no one is there


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just watered my plants with some molasses and superthrive.(been using superthrive on and off since they sprouted) It was a very small amount of both. Like half of teaspoon of molasses and just a drop of superthrive. So will see what happens over the next couple of days.


----------



## JoeyCal (Mar 23, 2007)

I have no idea about the leaf problem but i do want to know what happens with the mollases idea..


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 23, 2007)

Im hoping by interducing the molasses in the later stages of vegging that it will store up more sugars for flowering.


----------



## ThunderDRO (Mar 23, 2007)

those are so good looking plants you got there i wish i could have some of my own.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha I bet alot of people think that. Maybe Ill share the wealth if I get to harvest.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 24, 2007)

My plants look great. I want to hug them and kiss them. hahahaha


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice, ur plants are looking very good ( wish i had some indoor plants like those right now)


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks dude I cant wait to start flowering. Im thinking i might do it pretty soon.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 25, 2007)

So I watered today with some nutes. Hope it helps them out.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok so whats up everyone. A little update with some pics. Watered today with full strength nutes. They are all looking pretty good. I think I have a nute. def. cause alot of my stems are purpleish red color. So that is why I watered with full nutes. Seems like the molasses I added 2 days ago helped a little. I moved the timer from 18/6 to 17/7. Then I will continue to go down on the time over the next two weeks till I get to 12/12. Cause if you think about it that is how it does in nature. I will begin to flower on April 7 that is 13 days.  Well I guess thats it here are some pics

All 3 plants


My best one


The "sick" one. Now its the tall one at over 20 inchs.

The new growth on the tall one.

Look at this fan leaf on the tall one

The other one isnt even worth talkin about. I think something has stunned its growth.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Look very healthy, how tall are ur plants ?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 25, 2007)

The tall one is 21 inchs the best one is 17 and then the last one is 15


----------



## meaty (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice work, Clay. I could be mistaken, but I believe the slightly purple tinge on your ladies is due to a phosphorous deficiency. They're otherwise looking very healthy.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea im trying to get that out of there. Hope I can reverse it.


----------



## MagicGnome (Mar 26, 2007)

use this to identify problem with your "girls"
Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos
Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos
Good Luck


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Hell yea thanks.


----------



## diggla (Mar 26, 2007)

I am doing a cfl grow for the veg period at least. I was just wondering what you were planning to do for the flowering stage. Do you know if it is possible to flower with CFL's?? that would make for a much cheaper grow.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Well Im gonna flower with CFL's. You have to have them all in the 2700k soft white bulbs. So thats what im gonna do. Pretty much if you look at the pic I have on here with all the lights in it. You can see which light is which the ones that look reddish are the ones you want for flowering. I use them in both but more of the blue for vegging. Then I will switch them so there is more red during flowering.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Any more questions just ask away.


----------



## tlucas (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome lookin cfl grow man im actually usin 7 of those lights in my grow, nice to know thatll get the job done.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea I think they work great.


----------



## chunk (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking solid. How many lights per plant are you using? Adding more for flowering?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

I have like 3-4 per plant. Ive got 12 lights right now. Dont think I will add more at all. I just planin on changing them to 2700k's.


----------



## chunk (Mar 26, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> I have like 3-4 per plant. Ive got 12 lights right now. Dont think I will add more at all. I just planin on changing them to 2700k's.


Where did you pick em up & how much has it set you back thus far? How have you rigged them? Homemade ballasts, etc or just sockets?

I was thinking about doing CFL instead of HPS since HPS = higher electric bill + more heat. 

(Might have asked you these questions before, not sure)


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Ive got pics on past post that shows the lights. Just extension cords with a plug thing that has a socket on the end. The lights im gonna say cost 60 bucks. All in all I probaly could have bought a HPS set up and spent just a little more. Thats the 400w hps for like $120.00 on some site exclude shipping and tax. Ive spent alot on all the stuff I have bought though. Humidifer, lights, cords, fans, temp gauge, soil,pots, moisture meter, nutes, and other small things. probaly $200-$250.


----------



## chunk (Mar 26, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Ive got pics on past post that shows the lights. Just extension cords with a plug thing that has a socket on the end. The lights im gonna say cost 60 bucks. All in all I probaly could have bought a HPS set up and spent just a little more. Thats the 400w hps for like $120.00 on some site exclude shipping and tax. Ive spent alot on all the stuff I have bought though. Humidifer, lights, cords, fans, temp gauge, soil,pots, moisture meter, nutes, and other small things. probaly $200-$250.


That's solid  I'm thinking about picking up the $120 400HPS, spend a little more and be done with it, a little investment for a lot more return doesn't hurt does it? 

Anywho, did you use the fox farm nutes? And what kind of soil did you use? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to learn


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea I wish I could get one. My next grow will be so much better. On the nutes I would love to use fox farm. Next time though when I have more money. I have a hydro store close so who knows what will happen. The soil was Micarcle Gro moisture control (dont like the soil). I would use something else. When I transplanted I used Miracle Gro Organic Soil. I will probaly use that again will some perlite and maybe warm castings.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 26, 2007)

I love pot!! Its GRRREAT!!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a bit of a scare today. Dont know if i will continue this grow. More later.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 27, 2007)

by the sounds of that i'm thinking cops huh ?


----------



## devilwacause (Mar 27, 2007)

Play it safe man. No bud is worth going to jail for.


----------



## nightkro (Mar 27, 2007)

what happened? I was just wondering how much electricity you were using by having all those lights on at the same time?


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 27, 2007)

Not cops and I dont know I think around 300 watts.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 28, 2007)

OK everything is ok for now. For now being the keyword. Everything has been moved to an undisclosed location. The grow will go on. Until I feel it is safe I wont be posting up to much.


----------



## devilwacause (Mar 29, 2007)

Understood Claytronics, play it safe bro.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok everything is set back up and we are on are way. Getting close to flowering will post pics soon.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Ok everything is set back up and we are on are way. Getting close to flowering will post pics soon.


 

I'm glad to hear this clay, wanted to see ur results with ur grow.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 1, 2007)

im glad to hear everything is cool too..I cant wait to see those update shots


----------



## 4hrs20min (Apr 1, 2007)

did you ever do a science fair project in school? you may want to try using one of those. theyre already white also. i have one set up with my hydro system.


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey everyone, Its been a while since I last updated. Everything is still going good. The plants look good. I started flowering today changed my lights to 2700k. Ill put pics up as soon as I figure out sex on them.


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> Hey everyone, Its been a while since I last updated. Everything is still going good. The plants look good. I started flowering today changed my lights to 2700k. Ill put pics up as soon as I figure out sex on them.


 
he's alliveee, thought we lost u ... : (


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

Na my internet was out so now I get it for free hahahahahaa I LOVE WIRELESS


----------



## april20th (Apr 6, 2007)

how did you hook up your cfl's? did the fixture have a plug in it so you could plug it into the wall or did the fixture you buy already come with the cord in it?


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok I guess im gonna post up some pics now. I have a question youll see the pic with the leaf that is all curled up. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what that is all about.

All 3 plants


The new lights


The "tall" one



The best one



Now the leaves that are curled up


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

No I bought a plug adapter with a 2 prong plug on one end and a socket on the other got at walmart for 2 bucks each. Then got a bunch of extension cords and pluged the adapter in the cord and thats it.


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

They look pretty good dont they?


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Claytronics said:


> They look pretty good dont they?


 
they look fantastic mate how tall are they ?? marvelous, craiky creatures


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

I dont know let me check


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 6, 2007)

The Tall one is 28 inchs the best one is 24 and the other one is 20.


----------



## fadrian (Apr 6, 2007)

those are gonna get huge, probably around a good five feet. good thing youre using cfl's. the plants look nice and healthy keep doing what youre doing and good luck.


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 10, 2007)

Well the best one is male. Im so pissed little fuckin pods all on the top.


----------



## sum0 (Apr 16, 2007)

Bro i feel ya. When i started flowering my first grow lol 3 beutiful plants..2 were male. Chop em down boil em up with butter put in fridge eat it all and at least get something out of it


----------



## Claytronics (Apr 17, 2007)

So they were all male. I killed them all and got rid of them. I shall grow again when the time is right. Has of right now Im done. Next time will be so much better. Bigger pots, better soil and more knowledge. Peace out yall


----------



## valuablevariable (Apr 18, 2007)

Ouch, bummer. Next time theyll be even nicer now that you know what youre doing.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 18, 2007)

aww damn..Im sorry to hear that, i too had to show the males the axe earlier, but time heals all wounds. just in case you see that leaf curl ever again, its definitely a phosphorus def..you know, the P in n-P-k, so just up that next time. sometimes it comes from genetics also, but youll know bcuz _(genetics) every leaf will curl like that_ instead of _(phosph) starting around the bottom and working its way up_. most of the time when its genetics, its bagseed that came from a hermie...mine was female so i kept it tho,and she still droops to this day..


----------



## Claytronics (Dec 2, 2007)

Might be makein a come back in a few months.........will seee


----------



## lambsbreadu (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Claytronics!

This is my first post...just trying to do some research on growing. I know it's been awhile since this thread was active, but do you mind if I ask you a few questions about your grow?

Thanks!

LambsBread


----------



## stinkbuttdog (Nov 6, 2008)

lambsbreadu said:


> Hey Claytronics!
> 
> This is my first post...just trying to do some research on growing. I know it's been awhile since this thread was active, but do you mind if I ask you a few questions about your grow?
> 
> ...



... 1 post... these always make me think "LEO". Keep your head down!


----------



## lambsbreadu (Nov 10, 2008)

stinkbuttdog said:


> ... 1 post... these always make me think "LEO". Keep your head down!


======================
Are you saying I'm a "LEO"? 
I asked one question 7 months ago (I was starting my first grow...NL#5...I had 3 of them eaten by deer and got a tiny bit from my one remaining girl. Very sticky stuff and it has a wonderful lemony scent and taste which I didn't expect at all) 

As far as having one post...we all have to start somewhere...you yourself had a first post....that doesn't mean that you were LEO.

Anyway, I shouldn't get all defensive...it's not good for my Karma! 

By the way...I'm about to vape some Trainwreck variant that I got from a friend.

Peace, 

Lambsbread


----------



## Dreams Of Love (Jan 7, 2009)

use a space blanket. staple it to the cardboard evenly and then put it around there. thats actually what i did =]


----------



## pipedout (Mar 4, 2009)

it taste like lemon cos the deer that ate the other plants laughed at your hopless attempt of growing and pissed on the last one!! good luck for the future BUDDY


----------



## frenchcrab (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry can u tell me which lights are which? are the darker in color lights used for budding?


----------



## mgh79a (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes darker should be for flowering and the brighter(white) should be for veg


----------



## storkypig (Nov 1, 2009)

I am using Miracle-Gro Moisture Control for my first grow as well. Keep us updated on what is happening. So far, I have experienced what is known as "nute burn" on them...some just a lil, and some LOTS. I found out from someone on here a bit ago that each time y ou water it releases fertz...so don't make the mistake I did and water LOTS thinking it would help the "burn". Good luck my friend.


----------



## Luke2dakingg (Feb 12, 2010)

Dude you should feed your plants bleech its good for them its got 4dlg nutrients it makes them more green and healthy


----------



## matan Peltier (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread is really helping me out as I am growing with pretty much the same set up. It has been 2 weeks since it has sprouted and is not nearly as big as yours. Quite impressive grow


----------

